# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  أحاديث صحيحة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( صحيح البخاري )

## الجامرابي

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا
‏‏‏عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "نَضَّرَ اللَّهُ امْرَءًا سَمِعَ مِنَّا حَدِيثًا فَبَلَّغَهُ عَنَّا كَمَا سَمِعَهُ، فَإِنَّهُ رُبَّ مُبَلَّغٍ أَوْعَى مِنْ سَامِعٍ". قال الخطابي رحمه الله: قَوْله ( نَضَّرَ اللَّهُ اِمْرَأَ ) دَعَا لَهُ بِالنَّضَارَةِ، وَهِيَ فِي الْأَصْل حُسْن الْوَجْه وَالْبَرِيق. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله، فإنك بنشر هذا الحديث وغيره من أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تنالك بركة دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنضارة الوجه وإشراقه، غير أجر الصدقة الجارية وأجر كل من يعمل بها إلى يوم الدين. أخرجه أحمد (1/436 ، رقم 4157) ، والترمذي (5/34 ، رقم 2657) وقال : حسن صحيح . وابن حبان (1/268 ، رقم 66) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (2/274 ، رقم 1738) . وأخرجه أيضًا : البزار (5/382 ، رقم 2014) ، والشاشي (1/314 ، رقم 275) ، وابن عدي (6/462 ، ترجمة 1942 مهران بن أبى عمر الرازي) ، وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 6764).
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين
جزاك الله خيرا

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*  أحاديث صحيحة 
للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  " استوصوا بالنساء خيرا، فإن المرأة خلقت من ضلع، وإن أعوج ما في الضلع  أعلاه، فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته، وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج، فاستوصوا بالنساء"  متفق عليه
****
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه و هو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء" رواه مسلم.
****
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  "من شهد الجنازة حتى صلى عليها فله قيراط و من شهدها حتى تدفن فله  قيراطان، قيل و ما القيراطان ؟ قال مثل الجبلين العظيمين" متفق عليه
****
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  "المسلم أخو المسلم , لا يظلمه , ولا يخذله , ولا يحقره , التقوى ههنا ,  التقوى ههنا , التقوى ههنا , ويشير إلى صدره , بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر  أخاه المسلم . كل المسلم على المسلم حرام : دمه وعرضه وماله" .. رواه مسلم
****
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه قال "لا يدخل الجنة من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر , فقال رجل إن الرجل  يحب أن يكون ثوبه حسنا ونعله حسنا , فقال إن الله جميل يحب الجمال , الكبر  بطر الحق - أي دفعه ورده - وغمط الناس".. رواه مسلم
****
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم " رواه مسلم
****

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
( الزوج ) في      أحاديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم


 


 د/ خالد سعد النجار


 
• ( إذا صلت المرأة خمسها ، وصامت شهرها ، وحصنت فرجها ، وأطاعت زوجها قيل لها      : ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت )      صحيح الجامع 660
    أي إن اجتنبت مع ذلك بقية الكبائر أو تابت توبة نصوحاً أو عفي عنها ، والمراد      دخولها الجنة مع السابقين الأولين وإلا فكل مسلم لا بدّ أن يدخل الجنة وإن دخل      النار

• ( فانظري أين أنت منه ، فإنما هو جنتك ونارك ) صحيح الجامع 1509
    وللحديث قصة يرويها الحصين بن محصن رضي الله عنه أن عمة له أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حاجة ففرغت من      حاجتها فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أذات زوج أنت ؟ ) قالت : نعم ، قال ( كيف أنت له ؟ )      قالت : ما آلوه إلا ما عجزت عنه ، قال ( فانظري .. ) الحديث ، والمعني في أي      منزلة أنت منه أقريبة من مودّة مسعفة له عند شدته ملبية لدعوته ، أم متباعدة من      مرامه كافرة لعشرته وإنعامه (فإنما هو ) أي الزوج ( جنتك ونارك ) أي هو سبب      لدخولك الجنة برضاه عنك ، وسبب لدخولك النار بسخطه عليك فأحسني عشرته ولا      تخالفي أمره فيما ليس بمعصية

• ( لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لغير الله ، لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها ، والذي      نفس محمد بيده لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها ، ولو سألها نفسها وهي      على قتب لم تمنعه )  السلسلة الصحيحة 1203
    وللحديث قصة : لما قدم معاذ من الشام سجد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ما هذا يا معاذ ؟ قال      أتيت الشام فوافقتهم يسجدون لأساقفتهم وبطارقتهم ، فوددت في نفسي أن نفعل ذلك      بك ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فلا تفعلوا فإني لو كنت آمرا ... ) الحديث 

• ( لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر ، ولو صلح أن يسجد بشر لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن      تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها ، والذي نفسي بيده لو أن من قدمه إلى مفرق رأسه      قرحة تنبجس بالقيح والصديد ثم أقبلت تلحسه ما أدت حقه )      صحيح الجامع 7725

• ( ألا أخبركم بنسائكم من أهل الجنة الودود الولود العؤود على زوجها التي إذا      آذت أو أوذيت جاءت حتى تأخذ بيد زوجها ثم تقول والله لا أذوق غمضا حتى ترضى )      صحيح الجامع 2604
    والعؤود هي التي تعود على زوجها بالنفع

• ( اثنان لا تجاوز صلاتهما رءوسهما : عبد آبق من مواليه حتى يرجع ، وامرأة عصت      زوجها حتى ترجع )     صحيح الجامع 136
    أي لا ترفع صلاتهما إلى الله تعالى في رفع العمل الصالح ، ولا يلزم من عدم      القبول عدم الصحة فالصلاة صحيحة لا يجب قضاؤها لكن ثوابها قليل أو لا ثواب فيها      ، والمقصود من عصيان المرأة زوجها بنشوز أو غيره مما يجب عليها أن تطيعه شرعا ،      لكن لو عصت المرأة بمعصية كوطئه في دبرها أو حيضها فثواب صلاتهما بحاله ولا      طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق ، وهذا الحديث يفيد أن منع الحقوق في الأبدان كانت      أو في الأموال يوجب سخط الله 

• ( لا تؤذي امرأة زوجها في الدنيا ، إلا قالت زوجته من الحور العين : لا تؤذيه      ، قاتلك الله ، فإنما هو عندك دخيل ؛ يوشك أن يفارقك إلينا ) حسن غريب /الترمذي 1174

• ( ألا كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته ، فالإمام الذي على الناس راع وهو مسئول      عن رعيته ، والرجل راع على أهل بيته وهو مسئول عن رعيته ، والمرأة راعية على      أهل بيت زوجها وولده وهي مسئولة عنهم ، وعبد الرجل راع على مال سيده وهو مسئول      عنه ، ألا فكلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته ) البخاري 7138

• ( زوجك وولدك أحق من تصدقت به عليهم )      البخاري 1462
    وللحديث قصة موجزها أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حث النساء على الصدقة ، فجاءت زينب امرأة ابن مسعود      فقالت : يا نبي الله ، إنك أمرت اليوم بالصدقة ، وكان عندي حلي لي ، فأردت أن      أتصدق به ، فزعم ابن مسعود : أنه وولده أحق من تصدقت به عليهم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :      ( صدق ابن مسعود.... ) الحديث 

• (لولا بنو إسرائيل لم يخبث الطعام ، ولم يخنز اللحم ، ولولا حواء لم تخن أنثى      زوجها ) صحيح الجامع 5330
    (لم يخبث الطعام) أي لم يتغير ريحه (ولم يخنز اللحم ) لم يتغير ولم ينتن ، يعني      لولا أنهم سنوا ادخار اللحم حتى خنز لما ادخر لحم يخنز ، فهو إشارة إلى أن خنز      اللحم شيء عوقب به بنو اسرائيل لكفرانهم نعمة ربهم ، حيث ادخروا السلوى فنتن      وقد نهاهم عن الادخار ولم يكن ينتن قبل ذلك ( ولولا حواء ) يعني ولولا خلق حواء      مما هو أعوج ، أو لولا خيانة حواء لآدم في إغوائه وتحريضه على مخالفة الأمر      بتناول الشجرة ( لم تخن أنثى زوجها ) لأنها أم النساء فأشبهنها ولولا أنها سنت      هذه السنة لما سلكتها أنثى مع زوجها ، فإن البادي بالشيء كالسبب الحامل لغيره      على الإتيان به ، فلما خانت سرت في بناتها الخيانة فقلما تسلم امرأة من خيانة      زوجها بفعل أو قول ، وليس المراد بالخيانة الزنا حاشا وكلا ، لكن لما مالت إلى      شهوة النفس من أكل الشجرة وزينت ذلك لآدم مطاوعة لعدوه إبليس عد ذلك خيانة له ،      وأما من بعدها من النساء فخيانة كل واحدة منهن بحسبها ، وفيه إشارة إلى تسلية      الرجال فيما يقع لهم من نسائهم لما وقع من أمهن الكبرى ، وأن ذلك من طبعهن      والعرق دساس ، فلا يفرط في لوم من فرط منها شيء بغير قصد أو نادراً ، وينبغي      لهن أن لا يتمسكن بهذا في الاسترسال على هذا النوع بل يضبطن أنفسهن ويجاهدن      هواهن 

• ( لا تنفق امرأة شيئا من بيت زوجها إلا بإذن زوجها قيل : يا رسول الله ولا      الطعام ؟ قال : ذلك أفضل أموالنا ) حسن الترمذي 670

• ( إذا أنفقت المرأة من كسب زوجها ، عن غير أمره ، فله نصف أجره )     البخاري 5360
    قوله (عن غير أمره ) أي في ذلك القدر المعين بعد وجود إذن سابق عام صريح أو عرف      ، فإن اضطرب العرف أو شكت في رضاه حرم 

• ( إذا أطعمت المرأة من بيت زوجها ، غير مفسدة ، لها أجرها ، وله مثله ،      وللخازن مثل ذلك ، له بما اكتسب ، ولها بما أنفقت ) البخاري 1440

• ( لا يحل لامرأة أن تصوم وزوجها شاهد إلا بإذنه ، أو تأذن في بيته إلا بإذنه      ، وما أنفقت من نفقة من غير أمره فإنه يؤدي إليه شطره ) صحيح الجامع 7647
    وفيه أن حق الزوج آكد على المرأة من التطوع بالخير ، لأن حقه واجب والقيام      بالواجب مقدم على القيام بالتطوع ، أما بإذنه الصريح فيجوز ، ويقوم مقامه ما      يقترن بالإعلام برضاه

• ( لا يجوز لامرأة في مالها إلا بإذن زوجها إذا هو ملك عصمتها )     الصحيحة 775
    فعن عبد الله بن يحيى - رجل من ولد كعب بن مالك - عن أبيه عن جده أن جدته خيرة      امرأة كعب بن مالك أتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحلي لها فقالت إني تصدقت بهذا ، فقال لها      رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجوز للمرأة في مالها إلا بإذن زوجها ، فهل استأذنت كعبا ؟ قالت      نعم ، فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى كعب بن مالك زوجها ، فقال هل أذنت لخيرة أن تتصدق      بحليها ؟ فقال نعم ، فقبله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منها

• ( لا يحل لإمرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ، أن تسافر سفرا يكون ثلاثة أيام      فصاعدا ، إلا ومعها أبوها أو ابنها أو زوجها أو أخوها أو ذو محرم منها ) مسلم 1340

• ( ما من امرأة تضع ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها إلا هتكت الستر بينها وبين ربها )     حسن الترمذي 2803
    ووضعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها ، كناية عن تكشفها للأجانب وعدم تسترها منهم ،      فقد هتكت ستر ما بينها وبين اللّه عز وجل ، لأنه تعالى أنزل لباساً ليوارين به      سوءاتهنّ وهو لباس التقوى وإذا لم يتقين اللّه وكشفن سوءاتهن هتكن الستر بينهن      وبين اللّه تعالى وكما هتكت نفسها ولم تصن جسمها وخانت زوجها يهتك اللّه سترها      والجزاء من جنس العمل ، والهتك خرق الستر عما وراءه والهتيكة الفضيحة . 

• ( إذا باتت المرأة مهاجرة فراش زوجها ، لعنتها الملائكة حتى ترجع )     البخاري 5194

• ( عسى رجل يحدث بما يكون بينه وبين أهله ، أو عسى امرأة تحدث بما يكون بينها      وبين زوجها ، فلا تفعلوا فإن مثل ذلك مثل شيطان لقي شيطانة في ظهر الطريق      فغشيها والناس ينظرون )  صحيح الجامع 4008
    والقصد بالحديث التحذير من ذلك وبيان أنه من أمهات المحرمات الدالة على الدناءة      وسفساف الأخلاق

• ( أيما امرأة سألت زوجها طلاقا من غير ما بأس فحرام عليها رائحة الجنة )     حسن الترمذي 1187 
    والبأس الشدة أي في غير حالة شدة تدعوها وتلجئها إلى المفارقة ، كأن تخاف أن لا      تقيم حدود اللّه فيما يجب عليها من حسن الصحبة وجميل العشرة لكراهتها له أو بأن      يضارها لتنخلع منه

• ( ليس منا من خبب امرأة على زوجها أو عبدا على سيده )     صحيح الجامع 5437
    وخبب المرأة على زوجها أفسدها 

• ( رحم الله رجلا قام من الليل فصلى وأيقظ امرأته فصلت فإن أبت نضح في وجهها      الماء ، ورحم الله امرأة قامت من الليل فصلت وأيقظت زوجها فصلى فإن أبى نضحت في      وجهه الماء )  صحيح أبي داود/ الألباني 1181
    وخص الوجه بالنضح لشرفه ولأنه محل الحواس التي بها يحصل الإدراك ، وفيه ندب أمر      الزوجة بالصلاة وإيقاظها لذلك وعكسه ، وفيه أن من أصاب خيراً ينبغي أن يحب      لغيره ما يحب لنفسه فيأخذ بالأقرب فالأقرب

• ( لقد طاف الليلة بآل محمد سبعون امرأة كل امرأة تشتكي زوجها فلا تجدون أولئك      خياركم ) صحيح أبي داود 1863
    وقصة الحديث عن إياس بن عبد الله بن أبي ذباب قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تضربن إماء      الله ، فجاء عمر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله قد ذئر النساء على أزواجهن فأمر      بضربهن ، فضربن فطاف بآل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نساء كثير فلما أصبح قال ( لقد طاف الليلة ....      ) الحديث

• ( لا أعده كاذبا ، الرجل يصلح بين الناس يقول القول ولا يريد به إلا الإصلاح      ، والرجل يقول في الحرب ، والرجل يحدث امرأته والمرأة تحدث زوجها )  
    صحيح أبي داود 4921

• ( ثلاثة لا تسأل عنهم : رجل فارق الجماعة وعصى إمامه ومات عاصيا ، وأمة أو      عبد أبق من سيده فمات ، وامرأة غاب عنها زوجها وقد كفاها مؤنة الدنيا فتبرجت      بعده فلا تسأل عنهم )  صحيح الجامع 3058
    والمعنى : لا تسأل عنهم لأنهم من الهالكين 

• ( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تحد فوق ثلاث إلا على زوج ،      فإنها لا تكتحل ولا تلبس ثوب مصبوغا إلا ثوب عصب ) البخاري 5342
    وثوب العصب هو نوع من البرود اليمنية يعصب غزلها ثم يصبغ وينسج فيبقى ما عصب      أبيض 

• ( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تحد فوق ثلاث ليال ، إلا على زوج      أربعة أشهر وعشرا ) البخاري 5335

• ( أيما امرأة توفي عنها زوجها فتزوجت بعده فهي لآخر أزواجها )     صحيح الجامع 2704
    قالوا وهذا هو أحد الأسباب المانعة من نكاح زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعده لما أنه سبق      أنَّهنَّ زوجاته في الجنة . 

• ( صلى الله عليك وعلى زوجك )      حسنه ابن حجر في الفتح 7/460
    وقصة الحديث أن جابرا أوصى زوجته لما زارهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا تكلمه ، فلما      أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الانصراف نادته . يا رسول الله صلي علي وعلى زوجي ، فقال :      صلى الله عليك وعلى زوجك ، فعاتبها جابر ، فقالت له : أكنت تظن أن الله يورد      رسوله بيتي ثم يخرج ولا أسأله الدعاء

    د/ خالد سعد النجار





*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله كل خير . 
ونفعنا الله باحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

قرأه صوتية متميزة لجميع الاحاديث النبوية لصحيح البخارى



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
 Letitbit
 HERE

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

قرأه صوتية متميزة لجميع الاحاديث النبوية لصحيح البخارى



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
 Letitbit
 HERE

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

قرأه صوتية متميزة لجميع الاحاديث النبوية لصحيح البخارى



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
 Letitbit
 HERE

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

قرأه صوتية متميزة لجميع الاحاديث النبوية لصحيح البخارى



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
 Letitbit
 HERE

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جزاك الله كل خير
                        	*

----------

